# Beautiful Pigeon- help with band #



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It was found this beautiful pigeon and i need help with identifying the club and owner. She cannot fly..wing a bit swollen.

BAND: FS 8 07 BE 994

I was told that this in not a Canadian club, but could be Japan.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty....is she injured ? If the wing is hurting, I would be inclined to start some meds...


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

where in Canada are You,
why a Japan club,

take a look if you have time
http://pigeonfanciers.ca/breedersmap.html


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

She is on Metacam...It's not salmonella or other illness.
When she flies, from the elbow she doesn't have the strength to lift, flapp..but she can go as high as 4 -5 feet.

I tracked the owner, just by the name. The company that supplied the ring told me the name McLennan and their address..but no telephone number..i found tel number of neighbours and left messages .LOL I will write him a letter.

I was told that its a 2007 pigeon, so most likely was sold. I guess it will stay with me, if owner is not found.

I suspect either a car hit or a seagull tried to attack her. She is missing a few feather on below the neck, but no scratch; today i saw a huge seagull grabbing from the flight a pigeon from the neck..it just instantly broke it..by the time i reached it flew with him. 

My HEY scream was not helpful 

http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/Margareta11/media/Sponge - Splayed leg Pigeon/Video0072.mp4.html
Do you think i should put her on Baytril?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

sdymacz said:


> where in Canada are You,
> why a Japan club,
> 
> take a look if you have time
> http://pigeonfanciers.ca/breedersmap.html


Lol..the guy was probably joking when i told him the band # (because any registered club in Canada starts with C).
He said Japan because on pigeon from Japan flew 5, 000 miles, but not in Ontario, but West of Canada of course, flew over the Pacific.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rans-Pacific-trip-Japan-Vancouver-Island.html


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

For the records *FS stands for Fancier's Specialty*; bands are sold in Baden , Ontario to anyone who needs pigeon bands with #, but without being registered to a club.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for giving this BEAUTIFUL pigeon a home if the owner can't be located. Truly, pigeons know a good soul when they see one.

This pigeon is soooo very pretty!! I'm so happy she found you, Dima, cos we all know she's in awesome care right now.

Keep us posted on her recovery!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Miss- Sassypants.

It seems that she it's a HE. He coos and dances when one of my string feet rescues lands on his cage.
If she it's a he..i will more happy to keep him. I have unpaired females that cry for a male's love; especially the love of such a beautiful pigeon.

I am also glad to know that there are pigeon keepers who care for a long time for their birds ( 6 yrs old pigeon -- i think i am going to call him Grandpa )


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would be inclined to start Baytril, as this is day 2-1/2 that you have had him. Just as a precaution.

I also wouldn't let him try to fly for at least a week. If the wing is already hurt, then allowing him to flap it is not gonna make things any better, IHMO.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jaye said:


> I would be inclined to start Baytril, as this is day 2-1/2 that you have had him. Just as a precaution.
> 
> I also wouldn't let him try to fly for at least a week. If the wing is already hurt, then allowing him to flap it is not gonna make things any better, IHMO.


I will put him on Baytril for 7 days.
He was assessed with flapping his wing the first day he was brought to me, while holding him in the hand. But i admit i let him on the floor for 2 minutes to see how far can he fly
In the place he is set up now, he cannot flap though.


----------

